# Cable raceways



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi folks,

What do you people do when you have power cables/extensions going across the floor of your workshop, let's a couple cables going to a table saw or router table in the middle of the room?

I've been looking for "raceways" but not seeing anything that would work well. They have one by Wiremold at HD it seems but it looks to me to be too small to fit even just 2 heavy duty cords.

Or should one just tape them in place on the floor and through a rubber mat on top of it?


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

I use a wire mold for the floor. Sure keeps me from tripping. Here's one sold by Lowes.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

try a commercial store where they deal in such items. There should be raceways out there that will accomodate your power cord. You might have to get one for each cord. I suppose you could get creative and build your own using wood…..?? I wouldn't throw a rubber mat over the cord. I ran mine from overhead and brought it down with near the dust collection pipe. Mine drops several feet from the tools then gets to the tool under a work table.


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

The one from Lowes is the same as HD. I'll have to see if it can take at least 2 thick cords, or maybe 2 of them is the solution. A bit pricey.

Running them on the ceiling is not an option. I don't like the cords dropping anywhere, plus you can't avoid running them on the floor at some point no matter what. I just have mostly a 3 foot area to protect, not more.


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

I want to have them flat on the floor so I can walk on it, roll things, not trip…etc…


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

We make them in our fab shop where I work.
Use a piece of 1/8" thick aluminum diamond tread floor plate, 12" wide by what ever length you want. 
Make the peak 1" tall in the middle, leave 1 1/2" flats on the floor on each side.
Very comfortable to walk over.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

I put sockets in the rafters in my shop. I plug in my portable dust collector to the overhead, and then plug my tools into that.


----------

